# Tewkesbury anyone?



## JockandRita (Jun 1, 2005)

Hi all, 

Anyone at Tewkesbury this weekend?

Jock.


----------



## Zebedee (Oct 3, 2007)

Not this weekend Jock, but it's only 45 minutes from us so we are there from time to time.

Lovely old fashioned town. If you are there on Friday evening I think the chip van comes to the site. It always used to, but we have not been there recently.

If not there are two chippies. The one that used to be called Steamy Windows is the closest, but the other one along the high street and turn left toward the flour mill by the river is nicer.

Have fun.


----------



## LadyJ (May 9, 2005)

Were off to Evesham Jock CCC at the Sports club for the weekend why don't you join us there


Jacquie


----------



## JockandRita (Jun 1, 2005)

Zebedee said:


> Not this weekend Jock, but it's only 45 minutes from us so we are there from time to time.
> 
> Lovely old fashioned town. If you are there on Friday evening I think the chip van comes to the site. It always used to, but we have not been there recently.
> 
> ...


Hi Dave,

Thanks for the info. Since we were last here, apparenty a Wetherspoons has opened opposite the site entrance. The British Legion was open to CC members/visitors when we last popped in here.

If you are in the area Dave, send a PM for the MH Cafe Bistro opening times. :wink: :wink: :wink:



> Were off to Evesham Jock CCC at the Sports club for the weekend why don't you join us there
> 
> Jacquie


Hi Jacquie,

If we had known that a couple of hours ago, we certainly would have as we were let down by two CL's in Worcester, so have back tracked to Tewksbury. All settled now, but thanks for the invitation anyway. Say hello to John from us both please

Cheers,

Jock.


----------



## LadyJ (May 9, 2005)

Where you stopping at Tewkesbury then?


Jacquie


----------



## sallytrafic (Jan 17, 2006)

Might be that way on Sunday Jock still weather dependant haven't really made up our mind but Ludlow a possibility as is Kent


----------



## JockandRita (Jun 1, 2005)

Zebedee said:


> Not this weekend Jock, but it's only 45 minutes from us so we are there from time to time.
> 
> Lovely old fashioned town. If you are there on Friday evening I think the chip van comes to the site. It always used to, but we have not been there recently.
> 
> ...


Hi Dave,

Thanks for the info. Since we were last here, apparenty a Wetherspoons has opened opposite the site entrance. The British Legion was open to CC members/visitors when we last popped in here.

If you are in the area Dave, send a PM for the MH Cafe Bistro opening times. :wink: :wink: :wink:



> Were off to Evesham Jock CCC at the Sports club for the weekend why don't you join us there
> 
> Jacquie


Hi Jacquie,

If we had known that a couple of hours ago, we certainly would have as we were let down by two CL's in Worcester, so have back tracked to Tewksbury. All settled now, but thanks for the invitation anyway. Say hello to John from us both please

Cheers,

Jock.


----------



## JockandRita (Jun 1, 2005)

LadyJ said:


> Where you stopping at Tewkesbury then?
> 
> Jacquie


Sorry for the delay Jacquie, I got caught up with daughter on MSN Messenger.

We are at the Tewksbury Abbey CC site. (the bells, the bells). :lol:

Loads of empty pitches. We rang up expecting to be turned down, but got a pitch straight away. Loads of MH's here, as well as caravans.



> Might be that way on Sunday Jock still weather dependant haven't really made up our mind but Ludlow a possibility as is Kent


Hi Frank,

It would have been good to meet up again, however, we are hitting the road home on Sunday morning. Shame really that Rita has to get back for work. Oops, didn't mean to swear, honest. :lol:

Regards,

Jock.


----------



## Zebedee (Oct 3, 2007)

Hi Jock

We won't come visiting the Cafe Bistro, but thanks for the invite.   

I was in bed all day yesterday with what I hope was the tail end of a very nasty Flu-like bug, and I'm certain you don't want that. :evil: 

I've still eaten only six cream crackers in the last 48 hours, so it's obviously not all over yet.

Maybe next time you are in the area, with a bit of luck.   

Dave


----------



## JockandRita (Jun 1, 2005)

Zebedee said:


> I was in bed all day yesterday with what I hope was the tail end of a very nasty Flu-like bug, and I'm certain you don't want that. :evil:
> 
> I've still eaten only six cream crackers in the last 48 hours, so it's obviously not all over yet.
> 
> ...


You're blooming right, I certainly don't want that.

Six cream crackers in 48hrs??? Gordon Bennett Dave, you really are ill!!! :lol:

Hope you pick up soon. Have a hot toddy on me.

Take care Dave,

Jock.


----------



## LadyJ (May 9, 2005)

JockandRita said:


> LadyJ said:
> 
> 
> > Where you stopping at Tewkesbury then?
> ...


----------

